# Hickory Creek Archery Inc. Redesigned ?Draw-Loc? Great substitute for crossbow?



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Shot one at the ATA this year. Great bow and easy to cock and light to carry.


----------



## Jerry Goff (Jul 13, 2006)

Where there are many people that buy direct, and install them with no problems, their are MANY dealers that are making the In-Line Draw-Locs availible to their customers. This is proving to be the best choice for many bowhunters and saving them lots of $$$$$$.
Get more information at www.drawloc.com


----------

